# CUP UP !!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

with a lifetime of gun dogs - some things never change - at least a hour V4 sunrise - turn on the coffee maker - PIKE lays on the couch & ignores me - waterfowl season went out Jan 25 - on our road will stop &C what species R on the ponds - PIKE goes on high alert - the POINT is - in the blind PIKE hears & most times Cs the ducks V4 me - when the ducks or geese come into the decoy spread & CUP UP - if a BANG - PIKE hits the water - expects feathers in his mouth - this is why U learn 2 shoot - I could never train a pup that when a bird CUPs UP in the spread - it should V dead !!!!!! & YES I loVE a good CUP of coffee !!!!!!! PS is this not a great rear View mirror of PIKE !!! LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lovely pic REM 

One happy pup....

Hobbsy

PS.
Just noticed on your side note that your 'Likes' have just matched your 'Post' numbers. That's an impressive statistic Ron and just goes to show what a much 'Liked' and great poster you are, great stuff.
Ooh yeh, I was the one to give you that 'Like'.......


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - TY !!!! - this forum is truly a DEMOCRACY - PIKE & I post under HUNTING - this is what we do - reply 2 posts I think R funny - give advice on only things I've experienced - sorry I do get nasty on posts that R just so wrong 4 a V - that's LIFE - LOL - PS - yes V's do smile - this pic on a farm road on our way 2 a great dove hunt - PIKE - been there done that ! & remembers every field we have hunted over - GO FIGURE - LOL !!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I love this pic REM,

I think he look's so happy and relaxed 

He really looks in his 'Happy Place' 

Hobbsy


----------

